# NGD!: Carvin Madness!! (56K = Zebov and Hollowway Hate Me)



## DoomJazz (Mar 8, 2012)

This is my first ERG, ever 

Just take the pron!








































































Threw the Jens Kidman in for the s. 

I hope you all enjoy this! 

(Does this mean I don't get beat down on Hollowway?)

EDIT: Okay, here's the review!!

Initial Arrival: UPS seemed to have handled the box with care, and when I got the text that my package had been delivered, I've never driven so fast coming home from school hahaha . Opening the case, I do believe that the horror girl screams were actually coming from my mouth. I really don't believe that the pictures do the thing justice.


Quality: Very high quality, definitely feels super solid, balances very very well, very light weight for such a large guitar. I might be picky, but I feel like the nut has a little excess glue. Also, there is a small dark line between frets 5 - 8 (somewhere around there). I'm writing it off as just an imperfection in the wood. The dots on the side of the fretboard are perfect right up until the 12th fret, where the second dot is a little wonky, and every dot after that is off center. It doesn't bother me enough to want to bitch about it though, and I just think it's another unique part of my guitar. 

Play: The factory set up is a tad high for me, and I'll be lowering it as soon as I get my LaBella string set in the mail. Regardless, it still plays fantastically, and it's made the transition from 6 to 8 quite easy . I went to go play my acoustic the other day and actually had some trouble doing so because it felt as if there was a lack of strings . The tung oil finish on the back of the neck makes this the andretti of guitars. Acoustically, this guitar is loud, with a full bodied character to it. 

Sound: The pickups, on clean, are quite superb for actives. I'm still planning on replacing them with Cold Sweats when I get the funding, but for now, these are more than good. I like how they are voiced, and how well they blend/change. Very fluid neck pickup, very aggressive midrangey bridge pickup. The string separation is high quality stuff, and they are, by absolutely no means, boomy. Carvin did a top notch job designing these pickups, and when comparing back and forth between the Blackout 8's my buddy has and the Carvin pickups, it was no contest. 

Overall: I legitimately could not be happier with this guitar. I'm looking forward to possibly getting this plek'd one day. I'm planning on swapping the pups still, and will also be taking out the saddles and replacing them with ghost saddles from graphtech. I'll take out the tone pot and replace that with the piezo volume. 

I would easily order from Carvin again. Now that I think about it, since strandberg is all backed up, we do have that Holdsworth Signature Model that just recently came out... Hmm...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 8, 2012)

Dude, what?! Craziest one yet. Such a beautiful guitar. Now I really want one


----------



## Tones (Mar 8, 2012)

And a damn good ERG to start with. I bet you love that thing


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 8, 2012)

DAT FLAME! 

What are the wings made of?


----------



## Watty (Mar 8, 2012)

shitsøn;2902825 said:


> DAT FLAME!
> 
> What are the wings made of?



Looks like Koa to me...

Regardless, this looks like a sick guitar, did you have to ask them specifically for that neck? Seems like they'd want to keep things like that for only those folks smart enough to ask!


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 8, 2012)

loving the Jens look, my friends think im crazy cuz i always do those and none of them really know what a shuggah is 

im all seriousness, sweet axe and lovely flame! but oh god why did you get those horrid pickups/covers?


----------



## Shawn (Mar 8, 2012)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 8, 2012)

Get some figured Koa housings put on some new pups if you ever change them...


----------



## MikeH (Mar 8, 2012)

Christ, that is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 8, 2012)

Dude, those jeans rock. Where did you get them? What brand?














Nice guitar, btw. ;^)


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jesus fuck, that is amazing. You got some super nice pieces of wood there! Congrats!


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 8, 2012)

Hooooly cow that's hot! I'm loving all these DC800s because everyone is going for super cool wood combos. And I LOVE that you kept the neck thru flame showing! Great choice on hardware with the gold as well. I lol'd at the Jens face, too.


----------



## Miek (Mar 8, 2012)

FUCK MY BALLS


----------



## antman95 (Mar 8, 2012)

Holy shit dat neck flame.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 8, 2012)

Classy. 

The back of the neck came out looking pretty damn exquisite, if I do say so myself. (And I do! )


----------



## Edika (Mar 8, 2012)

Hot as hell, especially the flamed maple neck, and classy at the same time! And I liked the crab stance, it was the cherry on the cake!!


----------



## Philligan (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my.


----------



## XEN (Mar 8, 2012)

That neck!!! Whoa!


----------



## dooredge (Mar 8, 2012)

I am not of fan of gold hardware, but it sure looks right on this guitar. HNGD! Carvin makes some of the best ERG's available. <3


----------



## Trespass (Mar 8, 2012)

I normally don't post in these threads, but this is the best looking 8 string I've seen on here in a long time. Very professional and classy.


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 8, 2012)

Tones said:


> And a damn good ERG to start with. I bet you love that thing



You have no idea... 



watsonb2 said:


> Looks like Koa to me...
> 
> Regardless, this looks like a sick guitar, did you have to ask them specifically for that neck? Seems like they'd want to keep things like that for only those folks smart enough to ask!



Yes, it's Koa. I actually inquired about a flame koa body, but when they quoted me on one, it would've ended up costing me double this...  I ordered a flame maple neck, but I feel like not enough people do so, so when I got it, they gave me a special piece. It's 3D, yo. 



The Armada said:


> Get some figured Koa housings put on some new pups if you ever change them...



Tell me where to get them! Done and done!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Mar 8, 2012)

Did you option 50 it to get it that way?


----------



## thrsher (Mar 8, 2012)

stunning


----------



## yuureikun (Mar 8, 2012)

Dude, that guitar is sexy as hell!

I am planning on putting in piezo saddles on mine as well. Hopefully I will get the money to swap out the pickups with some D Activators soon. I miss my passives (though as you said, the Carvin actives are definitely much better than any others I have played). 

Congrats on the new guitar, looks amazing!


----------



## Valennic (Mar 8, 2012)

SPECS MOTHAFUCKA, CAN YOU LIST THEM?


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 8, 2012)

MOST BADASS THREAD TITLE EVER!
And the guitar is kinda cool too.




























































Ok, that guitar is BITCHIN!


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 8, 2012)

You could not ask for a better flame than that. Beautiful.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Mar 8, 2012)

BRB changing my pantaloons.


----------



## Miek (Mar 8, 2012)

I wasn't really digging the other Carvin 8s coming in (no offense, guys, they just didn't click with me!) but this one really blows me away. This is one case where I think the combo really would only work as an 8, too. A 6 or 7 might end up looking too "rich" with a narrower neck.


----------



## thrsher (Mar 8, 2012)

im in cali on work training and im about to head to carvin headquarters, im going to plea with them to let me hand pick woods for a build. hope they go for it


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 8, 2012)

Lovely flame on the neck


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 8, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Did you option 50 it to get it that way?



There are no option 50's on this guitar. 



Valennic said:


> SPECS MOTHAFUCKA, CAN YOU LIST THEM?



HAHAHAHAHAHA, legitimately lost it after reading that. Sounded hysterical in my head. 

It's just a Koa body with a Flamed Maple neck and fretboard. Gold Hardware, Stainless steel Jumbo frets, Graphtech Tusq nut, gold hardonwear.



thrsher said:


> im in cali on work training and im about to head to carvin headquarters, im going to plea with them to let me hand pick woods for a build. hope they go for it



Do it!! I'd dream to be able to do that! Carvin would be 100x better if we could choose the woods!


----------



## Andrew11 (Mar 8, 2012)

Um, NICE!!!!

Happy NGD dude


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 8, 2012)

off topic I expected you to look like buckweet (if that is his name the guy in your avatar) dreads and all, well maybe not being 5 though.


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 8, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> off topic I expected you to look like buckweet (if that is his name the guy in your avatar) dreads and all, well maybe not being 5 though.



Yeah, I'm much more sexy than that. In a way, this thread really is porn


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 8, 2012)

Good lord that is classy as candied ass, so classy I can't even type coherent similes! Lovely.

Nice Kidman mode too


----------



## sage (Mar 8, 2012)

Sweet guitar<Awesome crabcore stance.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Mar 8, 2012)

i was actually expecting you to look like buckwheat too...have no idea why...

nice axe man!! those specs are killer, and the flame on that neck is incredible!!! im VERY close to liking yours more than mine, but mine still has the edge (in my eyes) but just by a little. that koa body is so beautiful!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 8, 2012)

It's exactly the same incredible flame neck as my DC800, Carvin is really really offering something special with these guitars.


----------



## ibanezcollector (Mar 8, 2012)

that neck is fricking ridiculous


----------



## mrcheapyasui (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow that neck!!!


----------



## Galius (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good. Im laying out my options for my next one and I actually was thinking of getting a flame maple neck. Now I just need to figure out what else would go good with a spalted top 

Congrats on such a sweet looking Carvin. Im not a fan of gold at all but it does in fact look classy on this beast.


----------



## thrsher (Mar 9, 2012)

just placed my 2nd order for a dc800 at the factory today


----------



## thrsher (Mar 9, 2012)

this build inspired me to go with a flame neck


----------



## elq (Mar 9, 2012)

Very sexy!

Is the entire guitar finished with Tung Oil or just the neck? My very favorite Carvin ever has a maple neck, a koa body, and a tung oil finish.


----------



## Khoi (Mar 9, 2012)

the only Carvin I've actually liked. That looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 9, 2012)

All the Carvin 8's I've seen were nice, but this is definitely the classiest, nicest one yet.


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 9, 2012)

Just stunning!!!!!


You really make me jealous!


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 9, 2012)

elq said:


> Very sexy!
> 
> Is the entire guitar finished with Tung Oil or just the neck? My very favorite Carvin ever has a maple neck, a koa body, and a tung oil finish.



The entire body. I wanted to try it for the natural feel, and I absolutely do not regret it.


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 9, 2012)

super sexay! nice job on those specs 
jens doin' the crabcake < flame on the neck.


----------



## JazzandMetal (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome! Neck is great.


----------



## darren (Apr 21, 2012)

That neck and fretboard are just INSANE! Nice koa wings, too.


----------



## MrGignac (Apr 21, 2012)

maple block looks like an ice-cream sandwich, mmmmm. These carvins have me gasssin hard.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh my fucking god.
That is beautiful.

And every band on your T-Shirt is fucking awesome.

Periphery should tour Australia again, with that exact line up. I mean, Periphery, Textures, The Human Abstract AND The Contortionist? Yes please!


----------



## guitareben (Apr 21, 2012)

Holy....


----------



## Cremated (Apr 22, 2012)

I usually hate the look of neck through guitars when the neck shows on the top of the body, but it looks amazing on this one. Congrats man. One of my favs, along with the burl top/flamed neck one.


----------



## DoomJazz (Apr 22, 2012)

darren said:


> That neck and fretboard are just INSANE! Nice koa wings, too.



 Thank you Darren!



Tranquilliser said:


> Oh my fucking god.
> That is beautiful.
> 
> And every band on your T-Shirt is fucking awesome.
> ...



The show that I got the shirt from was sick as hell  It's actually a VIP shirt that involved a Meet and Greet with Periphery, plus the ability to try out some of their equipment. That night was balls out fantastic


----------



## sleightest (Apr 22, 2012)

beautiful axe!


----------



## deragoku (May 6, 2012)

This is a situation where I think that combination really, it will only work. A 6 or 7 may eventually look too "rich" with a narrow neck.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 7, 2012)

WHY did I miss this thread?? Why didn't I know of this guitar?!?!??!????

Holy fuck man... Holy fuck.

Good job Speccing that axe man, it's as classy as classy guitars get.


----------



## SpaceAboveSky (Aug 15, 2013)

pictures are gone


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Necro as fvck


----------



## littledoc (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm quite bummed that the pics seem to no longer be working.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 15, 2013)

littledoc said:


> I'm quite bummed that the pics seem to no longer be working.



Best I can do for you guys since I wanted to see the pics too. It's the middle three pics in the top row following this Google link:

Carvin Madness!! Zebov Hollowway - Google Search


Rev.


----------



## that short guy (Aug 19, 2013)

for some reason the pics aren't working for me


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 19, 2013)

that short guy said:


> for some reason the pics aren't working for me



That's because the thread is nearly one and a half year old.


Rev.


----------



## jbab (Aug 22, 2013)

Can't see the pictures


----------



## MetalMike04 (Aug 22, 2013)

jbab said:


> Can't see the pictures



GUYS.....STOP..........COMMENTING
the reason you can see the pics is because the thead is a year and a half old if you cant see that here you go....


YOU CANT SEE THE PICS BECAUSE THE THREAD IS A YEAR AND A HALF OLD!


(i even put it in comic sans to get your attention)


----------



## SevenStringSam (Aug 22, 2013)

MetalMike04 said:


> GUYS.....STOP..........COMMENTING
> the reason you can see the pics is because the thead is a year and a half old if you cant see that here you go....
> 
> 
> ...



lol that comic sans in big red made me laugh at my stupidity for not noticing this was a year and a half old thread, lol thanks for that man


----------

